# Vaporizing Oxalic Acid, crush and strain?



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

I fed some vaporized Oxalic Acid into my TBH.
There is a light grey coating over all the comb.
What does this mean for crushing/straining as a
honey harvest method?

Would the residue on the hive be harmful to humans? - Mike


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

It will be gone soon.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

BigGun said:


> It will be gone soon.


Well, here's the whole story: About a month ago I did the Oxalic Acid treatment. My guess is that I didn't recognize I was getting robbed plus they were weak so I lost the hive, leaving me with a lot of honey. I'll leave some for the spring installation, but I'd like to take one and crush/harvest it.
I'm concerned about that residue. I'll try brushing it off with a brush.


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

mhorowit said:


> Well, here's the whole story: About a month ago I did the Oxalic Acid treatment. My guess is that I didn't recognize I was getting robbed plus they were weak so I lost the hive, leaving me with a lot of honey. I'll leave some for the spring installation, but I'd like to take one and crush/harvest it.
> I'm concerned about that residue. I'll try brushing it off with a brush.


If the frames are fully capped, but there are no bees to do clean up duty, I would think a gentle spray of the frames and letting them dry would take away pretty much all of the OA. It is very soluble and should wash off without much effort. THis is theory, not my experience, however. 

Brian


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

BeeButler said:


> If the frames are fully capped, but there are no bees to do clean up duty, I would think a gentle spray of the frames and letting them dry would take away pretty much all of the OA. It is very soluble and should wash off without much effort. THis is theory, not my experience, however.
> 
> Brian


well, I rinsed that portion of the comb (with the grey residue) and let it dry and it remains. I'll rinse again and scrub lightly with a paint brush to see what happens. - MIke


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

mhorowit said:


> well, I rinsed that portion of the comb (with the grey residue) and let it dry and it remains. I'll rinse again and scrub lightly with a paint brush to see what happens. - MIke


My apologies Mike. Thought that would work. 

I've never looked into a hive shortly after an OA vapor treatment. I wonder how long it takes for the girls to clean up the inside surfaces after being gassed (?). 

Brian


----------

